# Neptune Blue



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Does anyone know the total production of 2010 Neptune Blue Routans (all model total would be great)?


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Bump because I ran across a picture of one and found this thread when searching for information because this color is not in the list to choose from online. 










I would love to buy an SEL with RSE in this color!!!


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, that color is definitely not on VW's website. That's the first time I've seen the Routan in Neptune Blue. Looks super!


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

maybe Monday production and threw in a Routan into paint line while painting Caravans.....


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

It was a limited production and was supposedly only available as a Sold Order. My dealer thought there were less than 50, but when I did a search I found around 100 for sale at the time I bought mine. This color was available in all four trim lines. Mine is an SE. It is absolutely beautiful in the sun when freshly washed. Mine has the gray interior, but is was available with the beige interior as well. 

I was hoping that someone in the know could find out the total production run of this color.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Google for Volkswagen Routan Neptune Blue----a bunch of them show up on on that search, not as rare as everyone thinks. The amount built and sold right now is not staggering so I guess you could say they're all rare or limited production It is a cool color though.

http://www.google.com/search?source...enUS326US326&q=Volkswagen+routan+neptune+blue


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

luckeydoug1 said:


> It was a limited production and was supposedly only available as a Sold Order. My dealer thought there were less than 50, but when I did a search I found around 100 for sale at the time I bought mine. This color was available in all four trim lines. Mine is an SE. It is absolutely beautiful in the sun when freshly washed. Mine has the gray interior, but is was available with the beige interior as well.
> 
> I was hoping that someone in the know could find out the total production run of this color.


It was Sold Order only along with other colors not in the brouchure but found on Caravans/T&C's. I recently bought an SEL with Beige interior and was told by the dealer he could only find two new SEL's w/RSE in this color within 13 states he searched (now there is only one. :laugh I've found that it's color code is identical to the Dodge color "Deep Water Blue" which I had suspected.


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

The Neptune Blue was my first choice for my new '10 SE, though my dealer couldn't/didn't locate one, so I went with Meteor Gray which seems to be somewhat uncommon here in NJ.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

There's an SE at the dealership near me: 

http://www.myfoxvalleyvw.com/ou/west-chicago-volkswagen/3618_2760/inv/2010VolkswagenRoutan/V2019


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's one in Jersey! And I know I have seen atleast one other at a NJ dealer. 

http://inventory.audivwnewton.com/v...-Volkswagen-Routan-SE-wRSE/2V4RW3D16AR296391/ 

And this place has so many they're all on fire sale. I personally like the used one for 17 and you can buy a new one for 3k more! 

http://www.eastcoastautomall.com/search/Volkswagen+Routan+mM 

I found our white one and the dealer went and got it fron the other dealer. Our dealer actually was lowering the price for the one on their lot so we would take the silver one but we had our mids set on a white one. Some dealers might not be into a dealer trade and want to unload what they have on their lot. I spent a few weeks locating all the white ones around me before we went to the dealer.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Neptune Blue 2011*

If you look at Allpar.com, there is a picture of a 2011 Neptune blue Routan on the assembly line at the plant in Windsor, Ontario, so I'm guessing that color is available for 2011 also. It was the first picture I had seen of that color. Didn't know it was available in 2010.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

VWroutanvanman said:


> If you look at Allpar.com, there is a picture of a 2011 Neptune blue Routan on the assembly line at the plant in Windsor, Ontario, so I'm guessing that color is available for 2011 also. It was the first picture I had seen of that color. Didn't know it was available in 2010.












It's a 2011 for sure, check out the new style roof rack. Checked VW.com and tried to build one in Neptune Blue or anything close and it is not available, so will that mean that Neptune Blue will still be a sold order rarity? Anyone have a 2011 brochure?


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

That's a great looking shade of blue. I never saw it on the VW.com website though for either 2010 or 2011.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

papa_vw said:


> That's a great looking shade of blue. I never saw it on the VW.com website though for either 2010 or 2011.


I believe any color that is available on a Caravan or Town & Country of the same year can be ordered on the VW, you just have to ask.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Special Order color*

This year Chrysler has a color called Mango Tango that is not offered by VW, at least according to their website. SO........does that mean I can special order that color? Would be interesting with the brownish color interior.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

VWroutanvanman said:


> This year Chrysler has a color called Mango Tango that is not offered by VW, at least according to their website. SO........does that mean I can special order that color? Would be interesting with the brownish color interior.


Couldn't hurt to go to the dealer and ask. :thumbup:

Would look something like this but maybe a little darker:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Mango Tengo que tener uno.*

Thanks for the visual. Haven't seen the color in person, but it looks interesting. I know it is used on other Chrysler vehicles, so I'll have keep my eyes peeled.

I like the look of those wheels. Too bad VW doesn't offer a wheel upgrade on its Routans, although I do like the stock ones.

Are you listening, VW? We want a version of the Dodge R/T man-van. How about a Routan GLI for 2012 (If the Routan is still around, that is).


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*VW : Paint it your fav color with enough cash*

Our local VW dealer paint Beetles pink and get good business off 'em.
If you pony up enough $$$$ they will turn the Routan orange too.
Maybe a King Ranch color would work..just saying.


----------

